# PGT9500 Striper/roller



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Attention PGT9500 owners! I just mounted a simplicity striper/roller to the deck of my new PGT9500 today. Functions exactly like it would on a "Prestige". The whole thing costs me $130 including stock hardware and brand new roller that was designed to fit a 54" "Landlord" deck. I went with this roller only because of the price. Buying the "Prestige" roller off a dealer was out of the question the prices are ridiculous. It requires a small weld on the newly mounted lift arm, and it doesn't need to be a very good weld either. If anyone would like to see this I can post some pictures and I do have a complete parts list including simplicity part numbers if interested, let me know! It's really a good inexpensive way to get the roller on your tractor. And it's not a hack job, looks like it came on there!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for sharing this info dsterl.. Tips like these are what this forum is all about, and helping each other..


----------

